# Page for exposure fusion on line



## Enrico Engelmann (Aug 19, 2016)

Suggestions and critics are welcome!
Here an example of resulting picture: (Milan (Italy): Interiors of the Church of Santa Francesca Romana. Fusion of three pictures on a scale of 1.5 stops.


----------



## Enrico Engelmann (Aug 19, 2016)

Congratulations to the genial moderator who deleted the links but left the request for comments and suggestions! Regarding what?
At least he could have the courage to cancel everything!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2016)

I see a picture... don't you see a picture?


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I see a picture... don't you see a picture?



Wait, is this a trick question of some sort?


----------



## Enrico Engelmann (Aug 19, 2016)

"Last edited by a moderator: Today at 5:48 PM"

There was the link to the page which contains the software used to create the image. A page for free HDR on line (tecnically in reality exposure fusion). Critics and suggestions were asked regarding the page, not the picture.
But the moderator has canceled the link.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 19, 2016)

Enrico Engelmann said:


> "Last edited by a moderator: Today at 5:48 PM"
> 
> There was the link to the page which contains the software used to create the image. A page for free HDR on line (tecnically in reality exposure fusion). Critics and suggestions were asked regarding the page, not the picture.
> But the moderator has canceled the link.



So, your taking issue with the fact that a moderator enforced the forum rules preventing you from using the forum to drive traffic to your website?


----------



## Enrico Engelmann (Aug 19, 2016)

I say what I wrote. I think it is clear enough!


----------



## Enrico Engelmann (Aug 19, 2016)

And, anyway, where are these rules? Could not find them!
No problem! I don't need to stay on this forum. There are much more important forums (like eg the one of www.dpreview.com with no such restrictions and then there are dozens of groups and communities on fb, google+ and many other socials...


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 19, 2016)

Enrico Engelmann said:


> I say what I wrote. I think it is clear enough!



Yes, I too often get very upset when I try to use someone else's forum for free advertising for my website or business and they very rudely enforce the rules that I agreed to but never read regarding the fact that such things weren't allowed.

But personally I've found nothing will cement your reputation as a business professional quite as effectively as being snarky with your potential customers.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 19, 2016)

Enrico Engelmann said:


> And, anyway, where are these rules? Could not find them!
> No problem! I don't need to stay on this forum. There are much more important forums (like eg the one of www.dpreview.com with no such restrictions and then there are dozens of groups and communities on fb, google+ and many other socials...



Umm.. from DPreviews rules page:

*9. Commercial advertising.* Commercial website linking or advertising is not allowed, if you wish to advertise on the site please contact us. This rule includes owners of other digital photography websites promoting themselves on the forum. You will be banned and have all of your messages removed. Other things we consider spamming that will result in removal of messages and a possible ban: never posting anything but links to your own site, soliciting votes / support for your entry in a contest, soliciting contributions (be it for charity, a Kickstarter project or a survey). If you wish to post such content please contact us first.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 21, 2016)

I've been gone a while but, Robbins, geez, you scared away another one and I don't think it was your mug this time..
Can we critique the photo? I kind of like it but am no expert.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 22, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> I've been gone a while but, Robbins, geez, you scared away another one and I don't think it was your mug this time..
> Can we critique the photo? I kind of like it but am no expert.


Sorry, was it your turn?  Lol.  Didn't mean to step on your toes there.

The impression I got was the op had no desire for photo critique but rather was only interested in advertising his app.

Admittedly I got a bit testy when he threw out that snark about dpreview.  



Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

